# Used bike shop in Portland?



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

I know there's a great used bike shop in Seattle near UW. I went there when I was in Seattle for the STP. My wife has decided that she wants to get a road bike and said a used bike is good enough for her since she doesn't ride that often or that far. Our son starts school at Lewis and Clark College in Portland this month so we will be in Portland for a few days getting him situated and attending the Parents Preview. M wife is wondering if there's a similar bike shop in Portland, one that deals primarily in used bikes.


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

Portland has a few shops that sell used bikes. Try Citybikes and the Recyclery. I will say that Craigslist and a tune-up at a local shop will probably give you more options and potentially a better deal if you know what you're looking for.

Scott


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the tip on those two shops. If we were going to be there longer I would definitely look at what's on Craigslist, but we're only going to be in Portland for a few days and a good part of that will be spent at Lewis and Clark.


----------



## OuterToob (Aug 10, 2009)

You might also want to try Community Cycling Center in the NE.

http://www.communitycyclingcenter.org/


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Veloce bikes in Portland has small consignment selection.

http://www.velocebicycles.com/


----------



## madfastride (Jun 4, 2008)

*Sellwood Cycles*

Pro cross racer Erik Tonkin owns a shop in SE that sells a lot of used bikes. Great mechanics too.

http://sellwoodcycle.com/ :thumbsup:


----------



## holstein71 (Jul 17, 2008)

I second that on Sellwood Cycles...great place...


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Sellwood is great. Also the recyclery has some solid budget stuff in their new location on Ladds Circle when i was there this winter.


----------

